# Am I cycled??



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

I am setting up a new cichlid tank. I used nutrafin cycle. Followed the directions to completion and got readings as follows today.

Nitrate 10
Nitrite .1
PH 7.6
Ammonia 0

Can I start adding fish?


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

How long has the tank been setup? I would say its close but not done completely since you still see Nitrite.


----------



## dogger99 (Jan 18, 2009)

how long has the tank been running??? it usually takes 4 - 6 weeks…in my opinion….


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

It's been running just over a week. The test kit I have doesn't give a 0 reading. Just a light pink with .01. That's what I read.


----------



## dogger99 (Jan 18, 2009)

it needs to be running 4-6 weeks to cycle properly...


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

Yeah I doubt its cycled after a week, I'm not too famliar with the product your using but I'm guessing its a solution with beneficial bacteria in it. But you would still need to dose ammonia to the tank. Have you been adding ammonia?


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

No. I just followed the directions on the container.
Should I still follow the fishless directions w ammonia?


----------



## Rodzilla (Jul 4, 2008)

Or could I just add 2 hardy cichlids (is there such a thing?)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

add some feeder goldfish to help the cycle...they're cheap and they'll do the job.


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

I would follow this http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8458


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> add some feeder goldfish to help the cycle...they're cheap and they'll do the job.


Feeder goldfish tend to be disease-ridden.

My advice for the OP is to wait a few more weeks. I know it's hard and you're all eager to start to have fish, but waiting those few extra weeks will save you a lot of headache down the road. I'm speaking from experience.

What are you using as a source of ammonia?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Please give the fishless cycle a chance. Using a fish to cycle a tank just starts you on a path to an irresponsible way of fish keeping. Ie., you only care about what you want and not give a damn about the health of the fish in your tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

